
Neil deGrasse Tyson and futurist Ray Kurzweil on what will happen to our brains - mparlane
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/neil-degrasse-tyson-interview-ray-kurzweil-innovators-2016-1
======
tim333
I found it an interesting interview, a little different from the usual
Kurzweil presentations.

It was interesting he started programming in 1960 age 12 on an IBM 1620.

